# FRV Explorer



## Winner (Jan 14, 2006)

Frv Explorer.
Would anybody know whatever came of the Research Vessel, she was last heard of lying at Leith, any info would be greatfully recieved.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

As far as I know, she is still in Leith, under the care of a preservation society which has its own website http://www.leithhistory.co.uk/ssexplorer/
The "News" section of that web site does appear to be years old, however!


----------



## corinthic (Feb 5, 2008)

She is till lying in Leith, but I have had no luck trying to contact the Preservation Society and their website is years out of date. Does anyone have any information?


----------



## Iain_S (Jun 26, 2011)

She's still in Leith, in the Edinburgh dock. The Preservation Society has been a bit moribund for 10 years or so, but efforts are beng made to get it going again. There is now a Facebook page, and more details from Simon at [email protected].

I have recently got involved, and I know that more Peservation Society members are desperately needed.

Iain


----------



## Donnie More (Feb 15, 2007)

i have often thought that instead of preseving this vessel keeping her afloat and being a constant drain on funds for surveys ect , why these oil related companys , some of who made there money in fishing ,around aberdeen could not club together and preserve her out of the water as some sort of tourist, heritage attraction , say on aberdeen boulivard , the engineering means to do this would surely be a task that could be undertaken these days ,


----------



## Tom S (Jul 22, 2006)

Donnie More said:


> i have often thought that instead of preseving this vessel keeping her afloat and being a constant drain on funds for surveys ect , why these oil related companys , some of who made there money in fishing ,around aberdeen could not club together and preserve her out of the water as some sort of tourist, heritage attraction , say on aberdeen boulivard , the engineering means to do this would surely be a task that could be undertaken these days ,


Donnie
Funnily enough that nearly happened to her. She left Leith in the early eighties for T Wards at Inverkeithing where she was to be broken up when she was rescued at the last minute by the Aberdeen Maritime Museum who planned to give her a berth in Aberdeen and open her to the public, but at the time they didnt have enough cash so she was laid up for a number of years in the West Dock in Burntisland eventually she was towed up to Aberdeen and berthed at the Hall Russell yard who wee going to restore her but sadly they went out of buisiness and nobody had any money to carry out the work. She was eventually taken over by the preservation society who towed her back to Leith and she was given a berth free of charge in the Edinburgh Dock where she lies to this day. 
TomS


----------



## Rognvald (Apr 17, 2008)

She was towed to Leith from the Cromarty Firth where she had lain at a mooring buoy for a year or two, this must have been about twenty years ago. Some of the volunteers used to travel up to work on her, but this was inconvenient and time consuming. Some damage occurred to the boat deck and port lifeboat when she was laid up there.


----------



## Iain_S (Jun 26, 2011)

As far as I can make out, a tug collided with her when she was anchored in the Cromarty Firth. The port lifeboat was lost, and there is damage to the port side above deck level. Not all bad news, though, the insurace payout allowed the preservation society to buy the ship.
Iain


----------



## Rognvald (Apr 17, 2008)

I think the preservation body already owned the ship before the collision. It was indeed suspected that an anchorhandler was involved, but the Explorer was unlit and very close to the rig anchor pattern.
I remember we took out a generator and fuel tank from the shore to the Explorer on a barge and lifted it on board using a lorry mounted crane on the barge.


----------



## somerled (Jul 15, 2012)

*SS Explorer - restoration work continues*

Hi all,

Just to let you all know that SS Explorer is in good hands now and that the Preservation Society is re-invogorated and very active on restoration work and seeking funding for the long term future of this historic vessel.

The new website is www.ss-explorer.com and our twitter feed is ss_explorer you can find us on facebook by searching for SS Explorer

You are all welcome to visit the ship and get get involved if you want to.

cheers,

Pete 

SS Explorer Preservation Society


----------

